
Small is beautiful: put a cell tower in your house - dfreidin
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/06/ready-for-stokes-edit-small-is-beautiful-put-a-cell-in-your-house.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
cmars232
Aftermarket modding of femtocells will be very interesting. Load these up with
asterisk, connect to a voip gateway, mesh network them together across a
neighborhood or city.

